# Palomar Mountain Question



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi fellow SoCalers, new roadie from Murrieta here with some questions.

Last Saturday I rode Palomar Mountain from Pauma Valley School on Cole Grade Rd to 76E then onto S6 South Grade. Saw a bunch of Ranchos riders during the climb (mostly passing me). Anyway, I started out early and during the drive in from the 15 I noticed that the rising sun can blind most drivers going east on the 76. This and the absence of a good shoulder made me a tad nervous.

My first question to you is is there another staging area that is closer to S6/South Grade to lessen my "exposure" time on the 76?

My second question is can a road bike with 700x23 handle climbing the Nate Harrison Grade? I've done it on an MTB 12 years ago so the details of that road are hazy to me.


----------



## ntoul (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, the 76 portion of the climb is pretty sketchy with the traffic. The S. Grade part is way better. There are some great little turnouts to park in (for 1 or 2 cars ea.) on S. Grade, one I've used is right near the 1st cattle grating you come to. No staging area I know of though. NH can be done on road tires but not so easily. Better to take MTB.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

This info is helpful...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/southern-california/mount-palomar-route-advice-196610.html


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I used to drive from Pt Loma and park at a little picnic spot about two or three miles west of the bottom of the east grade. I'd ride up the east grade, down the south, up the south then down the east and back to the car. I think it was around 40 miles or so. Anyway, I agree about 76 being brutal with no shoulder and all the motorcycles and cars having fun on the twisties.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

The downhill on the S6 is fun! I'm planning on climbing Palomar again next weekend but only up to Mother's Kitchen this time. I'll park further East near the big store and start later in the AM so the sun doesn't blind Eastbound drivers.


----------

